# contract help



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Does anyone have a contract they would like to share? I searched and did not really see anything. I would like to see how you do your's and get some ideas for my contract. Thanks in advance Walt [email protected]


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Snowjoker - give me a fax number and I will send you a copy of mine!

Chuck B.


----------



## mountain air (Sep 8, 2003)

i would really like to see your contract my fax # is (403)246-5873 thank you


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Snoworks, I would love to see a copy of your contract as i am always trying to make mine better my fax is (301)-595-5448 Thanks 
Brian


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Mountain air and Edshipp19 - Let me know if you got the fax that I sent you. Also - comments on my contract are welcome!

Chuck Benigni:waving:


----------



## mountain air (Sep 8, 2003)

snowworks thank you for the contract it is really good I'm reviewing it right now


----------



## samckitt (Sep 9, 2003)

Does anyone have an electronic copy they can send me? I have access to a fax machine, but is shared with many people & will probably get lost. If so, would you please send to [email protected].


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Chuck i just got back to the office and it was sitting on my desk i will hopefully get chance to look at it sometime today
and hopefully will be able to give you some comments on it
thanks again
Brian


----------



## samckitt (Sep 9, 2003)

If someone can send a copy quickly (currently Tuesday 9/9 - 2:49pm), please send to 765-451-0174 & address to Scot McKittrick.


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

Snowworks, I would really like to take a look at your contract. If you could please fax it to me @ (315)652-3828

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

Snoworks, thanks for faxing me a copy...looks real good to me.

thanks again 
Joe


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Pardon me a moment while I sound off on what I feel is important, and something that rubs me the wrong way a little bit. Simply asking everyone for a copy of their contract I think avoids the real discussion about what's contained within a contract that is so vitally important. 

I caution anyone from simply adopting someone else's contract because it reads well or sounds good, although it may very well be a great contract. I know from experience that when you're looking to build your first contracts that you need some bench marks to which you compare your own; accumulating several different contracts is important from this stand point.

What I don't see on this message board, and I wish I saw more of it, was discussion about how a contract is constructed and the pros and cons of having certain elements contained in it. For instance, how does "Limitation of Liability" affect each party. What is Consequential Damages, how about Limation of Action? 

Some states have different laws too that effect your contracts. Please be aware of these and ultimately review your draft contract with an attorney before you use it with your customers.

I sincerely hope for those of you who are new to the site and posting "Send it to me too!" will take the time to construct your contracts relative to your business and have an attorney review them. 

When you're building your contracts, ask specific questions on this site about "Scope of Services", "Termination of Contract", "Future Dealings and Change Orders". The more detailed discussion surrounding contract language will be, in my opinion, more helpful when you develop your contract than will be receiving a contract that just "looks good". You should understand the reasoning behind the statements in the contract. Don't just stick 'em there because of fancing sounding legalize.

What does "look good" mean? Please elaborate. What do you like about a particular contract? What should that contract contain that makes it worthwhile? I'm not raising this questioning SnoWork's contract... I'm just asking the question in general to get the dialogue to go beyond "It's good". 

Thanks for your patience while I vent. 
Regards,
Doug


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Doug - Well thought out comment. 

I was trying to get the ball started by asking for feedback, but you are right on track for where this topic should head.

Chuck B.:waving:


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Doug that is a great suggestion and I posted around a month ago about having a link on the faq section that would outline just what you mentioned. Since we get this type of question here every week or more. I thought that a simple contract outline explaining a little bit about each clause would go a long way to clearing up the questions. Also I know most "old timers" here might be a little tired of answering the same questions repeatedly about the same subjects. Any one else have any ideas?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I watched this thread with interest, too. I remember a couple years ago, a few members almost came to "cyber-blows" over giving out contracts. Seeing how this comes up every year, I'd suggest something along the line of what SBA does regarding Business Plans. That's to develop an outline of what is in each part of a Plan/Contract. Maybe go so far as develop a "boiler plate" contract that can go with the outline. I know SIMA did something like that, but put it in a format that couldn't just be modified and printed off. This forced you to re-type the whole contract using your own information and put some thought into it while you're doing it. I'd also suggest putting so much information in it, it all couldn't possibly apply to any one situation, further forcing people to think about it as they copied it over - modifying parts and leaving out irrelevant parts.

Also, Chuck has a couple of sample contracts on his site.

I really see nothing wrong with providing a contract to use as an example, even when that's the only reason a person comes here.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Mick - Interesting idea!

Kind of like the standerd AIA forms for Architects. 

Chuck B.


----------



## ciapek (Sep 14, 2003)

Snoworks would You sand me a copy of a contract also, please. Thank You!!! Fax #908 587 9602


----------



## DAVE IN BUFFALO (Nov 9, 2002)

Please send it to me!! You can of course block out the $$$$$$$$$$ and name of your business and the clients info...Just looking for a better format Thank You in advance!! 


Dave 716-685-8842:waving:


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Does ayone use "Bind Arbitration" language in their contracts?


----------

